# How the GSD was meant to be, a little brag for my pup!



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

So yesterday I took my pup(who is almost 8 months old) to the dog park because not a single soul was there! We had an awesome time playing fetch in the larger space, it is really awesome to see these dogs be able to run, really run.

As our fetch game was winding down a couple and their two year old little boy came into the park along with their two female labs. Normally I would not really approve of such a young child being at a dog park but hopefully they brought him because I was the only person there.

They let the little boy down and first thing Ollie ran up to the little boy, I was right there because I was worried he'd bowl the little guy over but Ollie was SO gentle with him, he did not jump up on him at all only followed him around and kept licking his cheek. It was almost the cutest thing I've ever seen! But I was so proud of his behavior especially since he's 'met' a fair amount of children but has never been so close to a little toddler running around, making funny noises and doing things that toddlers do. He just seemed to know how to behave with him and to be gentle.

Eventually a little beagle puppy joined us and this is where the cutest thing I have ever seen in my life happened. My pup, the beagle and the little boy were all running around together playing... The beagle puppy of course baying the whole time and the little boy giggling up a storm. :wub: I was seriously cursing myself for not having my camera handy!

I was just so proud of Ollie for being so well behaved with the boy and also with the other dogs... He seems to adjust his play for the dog he's with, he will rough house hard with a dog that wants to but will be so gentle with smaller or more timid dogs.

Just a great day and goes to show that the dog park isn't always a bad place! A stable, well bred GSD is a thing to see and a joy to own. :wub:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice story. you said you didn't have your camera
with you. does your phone have a camera in it?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Aww yay Ollie <3
I have noticed that same gentleness in children with Lara. It's like a switch goes off and she becomes the most calm, gentle animal ever.

Too bad you didn't get pics, I bet that little boy had a fantastic afternoon with all the dogs


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

No I didn't have my phone with me, I rushed over when I saw the park was empty and didn't grab it. Learned my lesson!

It was great to see, my golden LOVES kids but he gets really, really bouncy and over excited. Even our trainer was having issues with getting him to stop being so bouncy. . But it was amazing to see an 8 month old puppy be so calm and gentle. 

Now I just hope those parents don't bring that little boy and let him run around there when the park is more full!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yay! Go Ollie!  

I get to see this kind of behavior daily, Berlin and my little brother play, and its the cutest thing ever. 

Berlin encounters tons of little toddlers at the pet store, and I swear, they know that they are more fragile or something. He always just licks their hands or faces. 

Saturday actually, a lady had 1 or 2 year old crying at the pet store, and approached us to ask if they could pet him. This kid was CRYING so loud, but Berlin approached her, and gave her a big ol kiss, and she started giggling, and suddenly, she was all better. The lady thanked us. I love proving people wrong about this breed. 

Very awesome of Ollie to react so gently to the toddler, seeing that he isnt around kids as often! (Berlin lives with one so...he knows how they are..) Ollie is growing up to be an awesome dog.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

That is awesome, Carrie Sue. Ollie should make you proud. Given his temperament here, have you thought about therapy dog work for him? He sounds like he might be a natural and given how handsome he is, I bet he would make everyone feel better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

